

Google Can't Break Anti-Trust Laws Because It Doesn't Have A Monopoly - joebadmo
http://www.slate.com/blogs/moneybox/2012/01/11/google_can_t_break_anti_trust_laws_because_it_doesn_t_have_a_monopoly.html

======
rkischuk
This article is very ignorant. The Clayton Anti-Trust Act doesn't require a
monopoly as a prerequisite. It specifically addresses tying products that
materially reduce competition.

You can compare them to Microsoft's "tying" arguments, you can argue about
whether this applies to "free" products, you can argue about whether they are
substantially reducing competition. This "journalist" should actually learn
the laws before deciding the laws clearly back up their world view.

